# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A mund te shtohet opsioni i ngarkimit te fotove

## EuroStar1

Albo

A mund te shtohet opsioni i ngarkimit te fotove direkt nga PC ?

Une i ngarkoj fotot ne forum me imageshack, por eshte i limituar ne mb dhe mendova per te ardhmen pasi mund te me mbarojne mb e ngarkimit

Eshte dhe me e thjeshte per antaret ngarkimi direkt nga PC se sa ti bejme upload , mer link , zhvendos link, ngarko link etj

Pershendetje

----------


## benseven11

Opsioni per te futur imazhe ne forum nga kompjuteri ekziston.
Klik ne butonin Browse te futesh imazhe te kompjuterit.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ok e kuptova

U dashka perdorur postimi ( Menyra e Avancuar )

Faleminderit Ben

----------

